
Early review of the TypeKit Web font service: Yes, it costs money. - shortformblog
http://shortformblog.com/tech/we-have-an-invite-to-typekit-heres-a-sneak-peek
======
wmf
This is an odd headline; did anyone think that TypeKit wouldn't cost money?

~~~
shortformblog
No, but the alternatives out there (SIFR, anyone?) don't. Which is why it's
important to point out.

~~~
wmf
SIFR with "professional" fonts isn't free either.

